# LR4: dynamiclinkmediaserver?



## turnstyle (Mar 9, 2012)

After installing LR4, in my Windows My Documents folder I noticed a new Adobe folder, which contains a folder name dynamiclinkmediaserver.

Just wondering what that is?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a feeling that's to do with the new video functionality, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes. DynamicLinkServer is part of the video-handling infrastructure.


----------



## turnstyle (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks. Seems weird they stuck a folder in My Documents folder.


----------

